# Goat treats for babies



## pigeongirl (Apr 27, 2017)

Hi I am getting my first 2 goat tomorrow and they will be 2 weeks old. Is there any treats they can eat this young?


----------



## babsbag (Apr 27, 2017)

They will nibble on hay but not really any treats for them until they are about 4 weeks. I find that my little ones like animal crackers, fruit loops, and peanuts. Of course everything in moderation.


----------



## pigeongirl (Apr 27, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## babsbag (Apr 27, 2017)

And welcome to BYH from CA. Tell us about your farm and your goats and of course we LOVE pictures.


----------



## Devonviolet (Apr 28, 2017)

@pigeongirl.    From the big beautiful state of Texas.  You've come to the right place to get help with your new little goats. We have lots of knowledgeable goat people here at BYH.

CONGRATULATIONS on getting your new kid goats.  You must be beside yourself with excitement!

I'm not one of the experts, as we bought two pregnant LaMancha does, back in February, who have now had their kids.  The first one had a single buckling back in March.   He is now 5 weeks old, and starting to eat small amounts of hay, and nibble at his mother's goat ration, at meal time.  Earlier this week, we realized that he loves to nibble on oak leaves, when we give his mother browse.

The other doe had twins (a buckling & a doeling) 2 weeks ago.  They are pretty much following the pattern, of the first kid.  They nibble on a strand of hay, once in a while, and when their mom eats her goat ration, they might nibble on that. But not seriously.

It's interesting you should ask a question about getting some new kid goats.  Earlier yesterday, I read an article, here on BYH, about getting a new kid goat and how to bottle feed goats.  It's called So, you bought a baby goat . . . So, now what?  You might just find it very interesting!

https://www.backyardherds.com/resources/so-you-bought-a-baby-goat-now-what.59/

Once again,       Don't hesitate to ask questions. There is no dumb question, and people here love to help others succeed. I wish you the best with your two new little kid goats!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 28, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to BYH from another in NE Texas. Congrats on your new goats! Be careful... I know they will LOOK like "only two" but I'm telling you, they multiply like over night!  Please browse around as there's a lot of great info and experience shared in the various threads. In addition, you'll get to "meet" many of our awesome goat folks! 

If you're going to stay with us (hope you choose to ) please consider putting (at the least) your general location in your profile. When you come to ask more critical questions, many answers will be determined by your location. What works here in TX might not in the Dakotas. Without that info, most are going to ask for it before they can answer any questions you ask.

Make yourself at home and consider sharing some pics of the kids when you get them. We're all pretty much pic addicts here.


----------



## pigeongirl (Apr 28, 2017)

Devonviolet said:


> @pigeongirl.    From the big beautiful state of Texas.  You've come to the right place to get help with your new little goats. We have lots of knowledgeable goat people here at BYH.
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS on getting your new kid goats.  You must be beside yourself with excitement!
> 
> ...


Thank you!! I am very excited to get them!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devonviolet (Apr 28, 2017)

Good morning @pigeongirl !  I was just looking at all the animals that you have.  You list one dog.  Is that a livestock guardian dog (LGD)???

Once you get a chance to read info on some,of the members, especially goat owners, you will notice that most of us have LGDs, to protect our livestock. Many livestock owners have learned the hard way, about the importance of having at least one, but better two LGDs. 

Not knowing what area you live in, I can't really tell what kind of predator load you might have.  Here, in Texas, we have lots of coyotes.  But we also have raccoons, snakes, Hawks and night time owls.  New, baby kids are especially vulnerable to coyotes and Hawks, so we protect ours with our awesome LGDs. 


We got our LGDs about the same time we got our first goats - 4 eight month old wethered Nigerian Dwarf goats. So, the goats and dogs learned together.  And now are a great team.  We also started building our poultry flock, at the same time.  Many chicken owners, who don't own LGDs, lose birds to Hawks and owls.  In the time we have been here, on our five acres, we have not lost one bird to predators.  So, I hope you are planning to include LGDs in your farm plan.

Enjoy your sweet, little goats!  . Please be sure to post photos!  We crave photos, here on BYH!


----------



## pigeongirl (Apr 30, 2017)

Thank you everybody we got them on friday and one had diarrhea and he passed away tonight  But the other one is doing great. Should I be worried about the other one??


----------



## babsbag (May 1, 2017)

Wow. I am so sorry you lost a baby, that is no way to start out with goats. Did the seller give you any help with them, advice, etc.  I wouldn't worry about it being contagious but I would be worried about cocci. Is he on a bottle? What are you feeding? Did you have to change formula?  If you can post all the details, age, feed, vaccines, history, etc. we can all help you better if you need it.  I would get a fecal done, take it to a vet ASAP.  If you can take the goat that is even better but at least get some goat berries and take those in and get the fecal. 

He is going to need a buddy, goats always do better with at least two. 

Again, sorry you lost a kid.


----------



## Latestarter (May 1, 2017)

I would also be asking the seller for a refund! When a goat dies within 24 hours of you taking possession, the issue existed before you got it. I would also try to get the dead goat sent off for a necropsy to see what killed it. As Babs said, YES, you should be worried about the other one. If the first died of cocccidiosis (cocci) then there's a real good chance the survivor has it as well and it kills fast. The only way to know for sure is to get a fecal done (bring the goat with you if you can) by a vet or at a vet's office or by someone who knows what they're looking for.

Really sorry you've started your journey with goats on this very sad note. If you can get the survivor a goat friend, it would be best. They really do better being with another.


----------



## Devonviolet (May 1, 2017)

Oh sweet @pigeongirl !!!  I'm so sorry to hear you lost your little guy so soon!  I know you are devastated!  @babsbag and @Latestarter gave you good advise. 

Your new kids most likely had parasites, from the git-go, as it's almost impossible to avoid them on the farm.  The problem comes when an animal is under stress (i.e. From moving them to a new location, or having kids, etc.), there is a "bloom" or overgrowth of the parasites, which depending on how severe, can make the animal sick.

That is why having a fecal test done, by a vet (or someone who knows how to do it), right away, when you get a new goat (or any farm animal) is important.  When we got our new dairy goats, one had a high parasite load and one did not.  So, we were able to treat the one with a high count (although she did not appear to be sick) right away, and she is doing fine.

Please have the survivor seen, by a Vet, and let us know how things go with him.  And as advised, please do get him a companion ASAP, so he doesn't get lonely, as goats are social animals.


----------



## pigeongirl (May 1, 2017)

babsbag said:


> Wow. I am so sorry you lost a baby, that is no way to start out with goats. Did the seller give you any help with them, advice, etc.  I wouldn't worry about it being contagious but I would be worried about cocci. Is he on a bottle? What are you feeding? Did you have to change formula?  If you can post all the details, age, feed, vaccines, history, etc. we can all help you better if you need it.  I would get a fecal done, take it to a vet ASAP.  If you can take the goat that is even better but at least get some goat berries and take those in and get the fecal.
> 
> He is going to need a buddy, goats always do better with at least two.
> 
> Again, sorry you lost a kid.


Thank you  The guy  I got them from gave me no advice at all and wont awnser me now. He is on a bottle 2 times a day 8 oz each of goat milk replacer that i bought at fleet farm. I dont know what the guy gave the in terms of brand. He wont tell me.  He is 2-3 weeks old  never had any thung but milk replacement. But He has been eating grass and oats  now As far as I know he has no vaccines. And I have no history . The one that passed would get sicker after drinking a bottle which he barley would do.


----------



## pigeongirl (May 1, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> I would also be asking the seller for a refund! When a goat dies within 24 hours of you taking possession, the issue existed before you got it. I would also try to get the dead goat sent off for a necropsy to see what killed it. As Babs said, YES, you should be worried about the other one. If the first died of cocccidiosis (cocci) then there's a real good chance the survivor has it as well and it kills fast. The only way to know for sure is to get a fecal done (bring the goat with you if you can) by a vet or at a vet's office or by someone who knows what they're looking for.
> 
> Really sorry you've started your journey with goats on this very sad note. If you can get the survivor a goat friend, it would be best. They really do better being with another.


I have tried to get in contact with the seller and he will not talk to me, The one that passed away was getting sicker when we fed him the milk. So maybe it was something to do with the milk? He never really ate much The other goat is eating way more and better than the other.


----------



## pigeongirl (May 1, 2017)

Devonviolet said:


> Oh sweet @pigeongirl !!!  I'm so sorry to hear you lost your little guy so soon!  I know you are devastated!  @babsbag and @Latestarter gave you good advise.
> 
> Your new kids most likely had parasites, from the git-go, as it's almost impossible to avoid them on the farm.  The problem comes when an animal is under stress (i.e. From moving them to a new location, or having kids, etc.), there is a "bloom" or overgrowth of the parasites, which depending on how severe, can make the animal sick.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I will let you know what happends


----------



## babsbag (May 1, 2017)

Sellers like that infuriate me. I wish you were closer, I could set you up with some nice little healthy boys for pets. If these are standard sized goats that isn't enough food. At three weeks they should be eating about 12 oz. 3 times a day. But increase it slowly with his history. They are really too young to have parasites but they could have cocci which isn't a "worm" and it is treated differently. I would get that fecal to the vet. 

He also needs that CDT vaccine at 3 weeks so right about now. You can  raise them on whole cow's milk from the grocery store. If he is doing ok on the replacer I wouldn't switch him but some goats don't do well on it all. If you do switch him over start adding a small amount of milk to each bottle and gradually increase it. 

Hope he continues to do well.


----------



## pigeongirl (May 1, 2017)

babsbag said:


> Sellers like that infuriate me. I wish you were closer, I could set you up with some nice little healthy boys for pets. If these are standard sized goats that isn't enough food. At three weeks they should be eating about 12 oz. 3 times a day. But increase it slowly with his history. They are really too young to have parasites but they could have cocci which isn't a "worm" and it is treated differently. I would get that fecal to the vet.
> 
> He also needs that CDT vaccine at 3 weeks so right about now. You can  raise them on whole cow's milk from the grocery store. If he is doing ok on the replacer I wouldn't switch him but some goats don't do well on it all. If you do switch him over start adding a small amount of milk to each bottle and gradually increase it.
> 
> Hope he continues to do well.


Thank you I will contact the vet today. Also he is an alpine so should he have more milk? And is he ok to be eating oats and grass?


----------



## Latestarter (May 1, 2017)

At 3 weeks, they might nibble and experiment with grass/hay/grain/boards/trees/bark/your pants leg/anything else they can get their mouth on. But their rumen hasn't developed enough yet to survive or allow them to thrive and grow to full potential on just those things. They still need milk. But yes, you should make hay/grass/grains (in moderation)/leaves/bush branches/goat feed available for him/them to try and adjust to over time. An Alpine is a full sized goat so it will need more milk/food than what you're presently feeding. Some wean their goats at 8 weeks, others not until 16 weeks (more so with full sized goats vice minis or dwarf goats), and still others let them "self wean" if dam raised. 

Hoping for a good news update!


----------



## pigeongirl (May 1, 2017)

pigeongirl said:


> Thank you I will contacto our vet today and I will give hime mor milk





Latestarter said:


> At 3 weeks, they might nibble and experiment with grass/hay/grain/boards/trees/bark/your pants leg/anything else they can get their mouth on. But their rumen hasn't developed enough yet to survive or allow them to thrive and grow to full potential on just those things. They still need milk. But yes, you should make hay/grass/grains (in moderation)/leaves/bush branches/goat feed available for him/them to try and adjust to over time. An Alpine is a full sized goat so it will need more milk/food than what you're presently feeding. Some wean their goats at 8 weeks, others not until 16 weeks (more so with full sized goats vice minis or dwarf goats), and still others let them "self wean" if dam raised.
> 
> Hoping for a good news update!


Thank you. I was told I could wean them at 6 weeks is this true?


----------



## pigeongirl (May 1, 2017)

The guy that I bought them from texted me and siad sorry to hear that. And thats all he said


----------



## Latestarter (May 1, 2017)

Nice guy   most of my goat knowledge (98%) is trained vice experienced as I just got my goats a month ago, though I've been preparing for them for over 2 years. 

IMHO, 6 weeks is really too early... especially for a full sized goat... I don't know of anyone that weans before 8 weeks, and mostly that's with smaller goats, not full sized...  @Goat Whisperer (recommends longer than 8 weeks. multiple breeds, large and small) @babsbag (does all her goats at 8 weeks many are alpine) @OneFineAcre @ragdollcatlady @frustratedearthmother @animalmom  or any of the dozens of other goat owners want to chime in? If the baby were with the mother and dam raised, she would let the baby nurse for varying lengths of time, primarily dependent on her health, food quantity and quality, and the size/health of the kid(s). The mom would eventually kick the kid off, at the latest before her next kids were due.


----------



## babsbag (May 1, 2017)

I do wean at 8 weeks if I have a buyer lined up otherwise they stay with their dams until I sell them, but never before 8 weeks. I had one weaned at 6 weeks when his dam died and he wouldn't transition to a bottle but I wouldn't wean that early if I didn't have to.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (May 1, 2017)

I do wean at 8 weeks for nigerian boys, if mom is in with the regular doe herd. Bigger goats I let stay with mom until 12 weeks. If I am bottle feeding or supplementing, somewhere around 10 weeks, I try and harden myself up, convincing myself they won't actually die from lack of bottles, despite the pitiful whining and crying, as they are already eating a ton of grain/hay and other stuff already. I usually replace the noon bottle with a grain/pellet feeding to keep them busy.
Girls can stay with mom until sold or until I separate for breeding season.


----------



## pigeongirl (May 1, 2017)

Thank you I will keep him on the bottle untill atleast 8 weeks.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 1, 2017)

I am so sorry you lost your kid!
What a terrible way to start out 
You need to talk to a vet asap. 

I know many on her are thinking cocci, but I don't think so. 

A two week old kid can very well have cocci, but it would be very unlikely for the kid to die within hours of arriving home from cocci. It wouldn't have had time to "build up" so to speak and kill the kid that quickly. A necropsy is a must. 

This very could have been the  switch in milk replacer. THAT can kill a kid easily and in the timeframe you gave. Seeing how he got worse after the bottle that would be in indicator. I would be loading this kid up with probiotics and possible B complex injections as well. 

The seller was completely irresponsible in the manner of how this was all handled- - but it doesn't necessarily been he sent you a sick goat. I could go on about how it infuriates me that this seller wouldn't educate a newbie   but you don't need this right now. 

I wean my nigies at 8 weeks, other breeds stay on longer. Seeing how this baby has already been underfed I'd leave him on for at least 12 weeks. 

DO NOT increase the replacer until his system can adjust. The shock and abrupt change could have very well been responsible for the loss of the other kid


----------



## Southern by choice (May 1, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> I am so sorry you lost your kid!
> What a terrible way to start out
> You need to talk to a vet asap.
> 
> ...



x2


----------



## babsbag (May 2, 2017)

I agree that he is probably too young for cocci, but if he 2-3 weeks he is right on the line, at least from what I have observed in my herd. But that being said, I do agree that it was quite possibly the change in feed. I would increase the bottles slowly, add in the third bottle if you can but just give him 1/2 a bottle and then slowly add a little more each time. He definitely needs to be taking about 12-16 oz. of milk 3 x a day at 3 weeks of age.


----------



## pigeongirl (May 2, 2017)

babsbag said:


> I agree that he is probably too young for cocci, but if he 2-3 weeks he is right on the line, at least from what I have observed in my herd. But that being said, I do agree that it was quite possibly the change in feed. I would increase the bottles slowly, add in the third bottle if you can but just give him 1/2 a bottle and then slowly add a little more each time. He definitely needs to be taking about 12-16 oz. of milk 3 x a day at 3 weeks of age.


Thank you The goat that is still living will not drink more than 8-9 oz twice a day i try but he wont drink it i have hung the bottle and left it for a while but he will not drink any more.


----------



## pigeongirl (May 2, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> I am so sorry you lost your kid!
> What a terrible way to start out
> You need to talk to a vet asap.
> 
> ...


Thank you I have been trying to ge ahold of our vet i called yesterday and she is suppose to call me back she is the only vet within hours that will even look at goat let alone treat them


----------



## babsbag (May 2, 2017)

I hesitate to say this but I will. I would start transitioning him to cows milk. Slowly. Like a few ounces to the bottle and then increase it every few days. Goats just seem to do better on cows milk than they do on replacer. And he might like it better too.  JMHO.


----------



## pigeongirl (May 2, 2017)

babsbag said:


> I hesitate to say this but I will. I would start transitioning him to cows milk. Slowly. Like a few ounces to the bottle and then increase it every few days. Goats just seem to do better on cows milk than they do on replacer. And he might like it better too.  JMHO.


Thanks


----------



## pigeongirl (May 4, 2017)

I talked to the vet and she gave me a Selenium shot for me to give to the goat. She also gave me some SMZ TMP 960 Pills. She never saw the goat and just went by what I told her. She said to give the shot under his skin so I did that last night and he seemed fine. The pills im suppose to give to him as needed so we will see. He seems happy and healthy so im hoping he will be ok.

Thank you to everybody for your help and advice.


----------

